# considering getting a mac



## robina_80

hi guys, 

im considering getting a Mac but i dont know which one i should get i just want to play about with it to learn etc etc and ive always wanetd a mac


----------



## Shane

Macs are Overpriced,but if you realy want to try out OSX then why not buy an older MAC G3 or G4 to play around with.

Or try out Osx x86 ,im not the only one who will reccomend that.


----------



## robina_80

but when i try to install mac osx on pc it can find my hard drive to install on


----------



## Shane

robina_80 said:


> but when i try to install mac osx on pc it can find my hard drive to install on



that dude i cant help you with,but i would buy an older Mac machine and test it out.

This looks good

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Macintosh-Pow...oryZ4607QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Has Osx installed and ready to play


----------



## The_Other_One

Haha, well if you can find a mac for cheap enough, go for it.  I do like my Mini.  I will admit the graphics are much better on the Mac than my PC, but the functionality of my PCs make me use them over macs...  Plus, comparable software is typically better on PCs and much easier to come across.

As for quality, Macs are high quality machines.  I know my Mini feels very solid.  The ports don't move at all when plugging devices in unlike some other cheap PCs I've worked with *coughDELLcough*.  But other PCs can be very solid as well...


----------



## patrickv

robina_80 said:


> but when i try to install mac osx on pc it can find my hard drive to install on



cough cough**
somehow i know the answer to that !!


----------



## robina_80

why?


----------



## newguy5

robina_80 said:


> why?



can you install mac osx on a pc anyway?


----------



## patrickv

robina_80 said:


> why?



like Neva said, can't be discussed here mate

cheers


----------



## tlarkin

1)  Macs are not over priced, they are just high quality machines

2)  It will take you some time to fully learn the OS, probably six months.  Most people who try any other OS don't take time to fully learn it.  That is why you hear people say, it is not as flexible as windows.  Which is an opinion and in many ways false

3)  Depending on your needs depends on your Mac, and cost is relative with a Mac.

Just go read this

http://www.computerforum.com/120762-macintosh-platform.html


----------



## Jhow

I'm in the same boat as you, I've always been curious but never wanted to spend the money but now I'm definitely considering a macbook or a macbook pro for college and the reason is windows vista.  Everything I use, I can do with mac except for gaming which I wouldn't do on a laptop anyway.   Plus I'm in school so I'm getting that discount plus I'm going to sell the free ipod so it's making it a little cheaper for me.  I think it's worth buying a mac because besides gaming, every downfall I could think of there was a mac solution.

My other option may be going back to xp for a while.  I'm probably going to buy it for my desktop to dual boot since I can get it for $60 with my corporate discount.


----------



## tlarkin

Jhow said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, I've always been curious but never wanted to spend the money but now I'm definitely considering a macbook or a macbook pro for college and the reason is windows vista.  Everything I use, I can do with mac except for gaming which I wouldn't do on a laptop anyway.   Plus I'm in school so I'm getting that discount plus I'm going to sell the free ipod so it's making it a little cheaper for me.  I think it's worth buying a mac because besides gaming, every downfall I could think of there was a mac solution.
> 
> My other option may be going back to xp for a while.  I'm probably going to buy it for my desktop to dual boot since I can get it for $60 with my corporate discount.



You can use that macbook pro for 5+ years as well.  People are happily running Leopard on their 6 and 7 year old systems.  You can't do that with windows, period.  

They really aren't over priced because you are getting a better machine that lasts you a lot longer.


----------



## robina_80

tlarkin said:


> You can use that macbook pro for 5+ years as well.  People are happily running Leopard on their 6 and 7 year old systems.  You can't do that with windows, period.


yeah but the old macs use ibm proc the new ones use intel so how can you run osx on the ibm models??? different achitexture alltogether


----------



## tlarkin

robina_80 said:


> yeah but the old macs use ibm proc the new ones use intel so how can you run osx on the ibm models???



Apple provides code for both PPC and intel based macs in all of their OSes.   The only exception will be 10.6 (snow leopard) which will be intel only.  This will also make their OS about half the size since they won't have to provide code for their legacy systems.   They did this as a service to their customers, and now they are moving on.

They use translators, and write code for both, that is how they do it.  Also, only a few of the PPC had IBM chips in them, and a lot of them used the older Motorolla chips in them.   Now they are all Intel.


----------



## root

I dont think you should get a mac.
Mac is baiscally used i think best for video editing and pictures oh and music.
If you are going to be using it for everyday use dont get a mac you want to be getting a windows.


----------



## tlarkin

root said:


> I dont think you should get a mac.
> Mac is baiscally used i think best for video editing and pictures oh and music.
> If you are going to be using it for everyday use dont get a mac you want to be getting a windows.



You forgot no viruses, and can do everything and more out of the box than windows.

It is a personal preference thing.


----------



## ducis

tlarkin said:


> You forgot no viruses, and can do everything and more out of the box than windows.
> 
> It is a personal preference thing.



no such thing as no viruses mate as long as your using executable files not matter what the format there will always be viruses whether its .exe or .bz2


----------



## tlarkin

firsttimebuilder said:


> no such thing as no viruses mate as long as your using executable files not matter what the format there will always be viruses whether its .exe or .bz2



No you are wrong, there are ZERO viruses in the wild for OS X.  Plus things can't self execute, unless you are logged in as the root user, which would be asking for it anyway.

Windows no authentication is needed, therefore it is the weakest OS out there security wise.   Botnets don't run off of Unix, Linux, or OS X machines, they run exclusively off of Windows machines.

Do a bit of research and you will see.


----------



## Interested

i got osx86. used it for a week. what a crappy os. thats what i have to say. and yes, i did fully learn how to use it. its very annoying and in my eyes, is very inferior to windows.


----------



## tlarkin

Interested said:


> i got osx86. used it for a week. what a crappy os. thats what i have to say. and yes, i did fully learn how to use it. its very annoying and in my eyes, is very inferior to windows.



You must be a genius then to fully understand how an OS works in just one week of using it.  I have been using Windows, Linux, Unix, OS X, DOS, windows 9x, and others for years and I still learn new things all the time.

You didn't put hardly enough time in to learn anything.  It is just like the people that run Ubuntu for like 2 months and think they know it all and it sucks so they go back to windows.

I say you need at least 6 months with an OS to really fully understand the basics.


----------



## fortyways

firsttimebuilder said:


> no such thing as no viruses mate as long as your using executable files not matter what the format there will always be viruses whether its .exe or .bz2



OS X or whatever it's called doesn't recognize .exe as a file type.

By the way, I don't have any viruses either. I'm using Common Sense 2008.


----------



## tlarkin

It recognizes exe as a file type, it recognizes it as an .exe.  It can't execute them however because they are for windows systems.

If I were to load say Darwine or Crossover I could access and run exe files on my mac natively as if I were using windows.

Topics like these should just be stopped since 99% of the people just spit out random misleading opinions and try to pass them off as facts.


----------



## CPTMuller

It's no fair, we need someone as smart as tlarkin to bash macs with all the facts, instead of arguing in their favor.
Regardless of the facts I'll still hate on people who buy their kids loaded MBP's for college, when their kid is going for an english major or something equally unintensive with computers.


----------



## patrickv

Interested said:


> i got osx86. used it for a week. what a crappy os. thats what i have to say. and yes, i did fully learn how to use it. its very annoying and in my eyes, is very inferior to windows.



dude get a life, i've used both TIger and Leopard x86 and i have to say i do more thins on it than i do with Pc.
Just a matter of understanding how to use it and what software does what..
Keep in mind osx86 is not a real Mac, it's just to give you a general idea of how the OS is, osx86 is not perfect at all.
i know that feeling, i had it to when i first used it, i felt like nothing could be done, but then again i was wrong..... 

and oh, Macs does not use *exe*, and yes Macs read Bz2 archives, you probably don't know how to extract it


----------



## Mitch?

*puts on neutral colors so as not to be fanboyambushed*
if you want to go mac, its worth a try, Leopard is nice, and for alot of people it just feels better to be Mac'n. My friend has a MacBook Air and love's it.
And like Tlarkin said, they do recognize .exe, i've used Darwine to execute them.


----------



## Interested

tlarkin said:


> You must be a genius then to fully understand how an OS works in just one week of using it.  I have been using Windows, Linux, Unix, OS X, DOS, windows 9x, and others for years and I still learn new things all the time.
> 
> You didn't put hardly enough time in to learn anything.  It is just like the people that run Ubuntu for like 2 months and think they know it all and it sucks so they go back to windows.
> 
> I say you need at least 6 months with an OS to really fully understand the basics.



lol. i could not stand it enough to keep for 6 months. oh yea, and on the 8th day i got a kernel panic and said f**k it. it was so random, it came out of no where. os x really pissed me off. it took so much work to do simple things. for example, i could not find a way to pull up a window behind the one in front. it really annoyed me when i used safari or final cut pro. where as in windows, all open windows are on the task bar, just click and it comes right up. oh yea, and macs do crash. not only on thier hardware but on the computer in my sig. that just could be the way osx86 is patched, though. if i ever have enough money for a mac, i will get a MacBook Pro, and run bootcamp 24/7/365.

edit: the basics take 5 minutes to learn on any OS. just click around. especially on windows. 

added: one more thing i hate, mac is so unorganized and neat. im not trying to bash, i got osx86 thinking i could use it as my main os, i really liked it that much at first, but now, i dont want to hear anything to do with mac.


----------



## G25r8cer

I knew tlarkin was in here somewhere's. Just kidding


----------



## Interested

patrickv said:


> dude get a life, i've used both TIger and Leopard x86 and i have to say i do more thins on it than i do with Pc.
> Just a matter of understanding how to use it and what software does what..
> Keep in mind osx86 is not a real Mac, it's just to give you a general idea of how the OS is, osx86 is not perfect at all.
> i know that feeling, i had it to when i first used it, i felt like nothing could be done, but then again i was wrong.....
> 
> and oh, Macs does not use *exe*, and yes Macs read Bz2 archives, you probably don't know how to extract it



telling me to get a life? why dont u get one yourself? how is that relevant? what do you do more with mac? (not trying to be rude, but what can you do more with mac? i really want to know!)

flame fest much? lol.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Wow I love these "Mac" threads! LOL  Im glad im not involved in these kinds of threads anymore. No more giving my 2 cents  DARN


----------



## CPTMuller

g25racer said:


> ^^ Wow I love these "Mac" threads! LOL  Im glad im not involved in these kinds of threads anymore. No more giving my 2 cents  DARN



Then why bother responding?

To the op:
Go to the apple store and screw around with one for an hour, see if you find things that bug you about it, look for ways around them... It is some peoples cup of tea to use a Mac. there are a lot of small things that you pay for when you buy one that I simply can't justify.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Wow everyone hates me tonight. I just thought I would bring humor to this intense discussion/rant.


----------



## tlarkin

Interested said:


> lol. i could not stand it enough to keep for 6 months. oh yea, and on the 8th day i got a kernel panic and said f**k it. it was so random, it came out of no where. os x really pissed me off. it took so much work to do simple things. for example, i could not find a way to pull up a window behind the one in front. it really annoyed me when i used safari or final cut pro. where as in windows, all open windows are on the task bar, just click and it comes right up. oh yea, and macs do crash. not only on thier hardware but on the computer in my sig. that just could be the way osx86 is patched, though. if i ever have enough money for a mac, i will get a MacBook Pro, and run bootcamp 24/7/365.
> 
> edit: the basics take 5 minutes to learn on any OS. just click around. especially on windows.
> 
> added: one more thing i hate, mac is so unorganized and neat. im not trying to bash, i got osx86 thinking i could use it as my main os, i really liked it that much at first, but now, i dont want to hear anything to do with mac.



For crying out loud man, your statement for one is just filled with contradictions, especially against yourself.

Look you don't like Mac OS X, fine, then go post somewhere else end of story.  You don't know it, and you were using a hacked version that was on a PC and then crying about it not being stable?

Then you get mad because you can't learn final cut pro in 8 days, LOL, you know they have like semester, and year long classes in that program right?  I mean professional video editors don't even fully learn it in 8 days.

Freaking 13 year olds man.

My ignore list may just be everyone under 16 here pretty soon.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Way to tell him off   I like you  No joke


----------



## Interested

lol. im sry im not good enough for you. hahahahhaha. i dont think you need to take classes on how to switch windows in final cut pro. u make no sense. switching windows should be easy, yet on os x, its not always easy. i dont get how year long classes have to do with anything i said. you keep going off topic, on a side track. i also stated that i had that problem with every program, including safari, which there are no classes for, or wait, are there classes for safari? i thought macs were suppose to be so easy to use...

to the OP: do exactly as others said, go to an apple store and play with it for  a long time. decide if you like it or not before you buy it.


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> ^^ Way to tell him off   I like you  No joke



yes, go ahead, suck up to him.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yet you keep ranting


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> ^^ Yet you keep ranting



your point?


----------



## G25r8cer

Last time I checked the title of this thread was not "Mac vs. PC"!!


----------



## patrickv

Interested said:


> telling me to get a life? why dont u get one yourself? how is that relevant? what do you do more with mac? (not trying to be rude, but what can you do more with mac? i really want to know!)
> 
> flame fest much? lol.



here's one.
with iphoto, i can use the facebook exporter. Upload all my picture on the computer to facebook, Makes my life easier than opening the god damn browser and wait a gazillion years to upload a pic.
but then again that's just me being lazy


----------



## tlarkin

Interested said:


> lol. im sry im not good enough for you. hahahahhaha. i dont think you need to take classes on how to switch windows in final cut pro. u make no sense. switching windows should be easy, yet on os x, its not always easy. i dont get how year long classes have to do with anything i said. you keep going off topic, on a side track. i also stated that i had that problem with every program, including safari, which there are no classes for, or wait, are there classes for safari? i thought macs were suppose to be so easy to use...



What do you mean, like alt + tab in windows or control + tab?

Ever hear of expose?  It manages all your windows at once, try hitting F9 and see what happens.

You just didn't take time to learn anything and therefore your limited, and yet very biased opinion is not only not helping the OP but it is all false.  

They are extremely easy to use, you just have only used Windows.  If you have been using a Mac just as long it wouldn't be hard.  Trust me, I went from managing 10,000 Windows clients to 6,000 Mac clients and I am glad I switched.  So much easier of a job.

If you read through my Mac thread I clearly outline the pros and cons and criticisms of OS X and the Mac platform.  I also dispel all the myths.


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> Last time I checked the title of this thread was not "Mac vs. PC"!!



lol. i was stating my opinion. trying to help the op decide weather or not they like mac. i was stating what i didnt like, since that may annoy them too. what have you done to contribute to the thread?


----------



## Interested

patrickv said:


> here's one.
> with iphoto, i can use the facebook exporter. Upload all my picture on the computer to facebook, Makes my life easier than opening the god damn browser and wait a gazillion years to upload a pic.
> but then again that's just me being lazy



ok. ill admit. that is very convenient, and i did not know about it. but im sure there is an alternative for windows, if not, idc bc i dont use face book, or want all of my pics on the internet. but its personal preference.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ If you wanna keep your nose clean then just stop once you post your 1 post about your opinion. Why are you always attacking people?? What did I do to you?  Take a chill pill kid


----------



## patrickv

I have never seen a thread regarding Macs , here on CF, that doesn't start a war... 
you hate Mac's fine keep it to yourself don't rant in the OP's thread, you love Macs ? you help the OP by giving proper information... at least that's how i see it


----------



## Interested

tlarkin said:


> What do you mean, like alt + tab in windows or control + tab?
> 
> Ever hear of expose?  It manages all your windows at once, try hitting F9 and see what happens.
> 
> You just didn't take time to learn anything and therefore your limited, and yet very biased opinion is not only not helping the OP but it is all false.
> 
> They are extremely easy to use, you just have only used Windows.  If you have been using a Mac just as long it wouldn't be hard.  Trust me, I went from managing 10,000 Windows clients to 6,000 Mac clients and I am glad I switched.  So much easier of a job.
> 
> If you read through my Mac thread I clearly outline the pros and cons and criticisms of OS X and the Mac platform.  I also dispel all the myths.



see? i would have never guessed to hit f9 to see all of my windows. one more annoying thing, why cant everything just be there, on the bottom?


----------



## patrickv

Interested said:


> ok. ill admit. that is very convenient, and i did not know about it. but im sure there is an alternative for windows



it's ok mate

cheers


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> ^^ If you wanna keep your nose clean then just stop once you post your 1 post about your opinion. Why are you always attacking people?? What did I do to you?  Take a chill pill kid



you keep sucking up to him by saying stuff like "wow, nice, i love you, way to tell that stupid kid off".


----------



## G25r8cer

patrickv said:


> I have never seen a thread regarding Macs , here on CF, that doesn't start a war...
> you hate Mac's fine keep it to yourself don't rant in the OP's thread, you love Macs ? you help the OP by giving proper information... at least that's how i see it



Exactly my point


----------



## G25r8cer

Interested said:


> you keep sucking up to him by saying stuff like "wow, nice, i love you, way to tell that stupid kid off".



I'll admit that was wrong but, you are only 13 and srry to say but a 13yr olds opinion is not much compared to us older people. Im srry but, its the truth.


----------



## Interested

patrickv said:


> it's ok mate
> 
> cheers



you must agree though, that one program would not make tons of people switch to mac, just for that little thing. but you know what? i stop here, bc im sure u guys will find another excuse about how os x is better and how bill gates should go die in a pit, but whatever, idc anymore. i feel so childish arguing about computers. its sad that others can accept ones opinion.


----------



## tlarkin

Interested said:


> see? i would have never guessed to hit f9 to see all of my windows. one more annoying thing, why cant everything just be there, on the bottom?



At the bottom is way more clumsy, especially to someone like me who is way okay with not using a mouse, or using key strokes in conjunction with a mouse.  It is way faster and way more efficient, and you can program mouse buttons on top of that if that is what you want to use for things like expose.  

What you didn't do is take the time to learn the difference, because it is different than windows.  This is what you should have gone through the first week

http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/


----------



## G25r8cer

Interested said:


> you must agree though, that one program would not make tons of people switch to mac, just for that little thing. but you know what? i stop here, bc im sure u guys will find another excuse about how os x is better and how bill gates should go die in a pit, but whatever, idc anymore. i feel so childish arguing about computers. its sad that others can accept ones opinion.



Newsflash you are a child   Not to be mean or anything


----------



## G25r8cer

tlarkin said:


> At the bottom is way more clumsy, especially to someone like me who is way okay with not using a mouse, or using key strokes in conjunction with a mouse.  It is way faster and way more efficient, and you can program mouse buttons on top of that if that is what you want to use for things like expose.
> 
> What you didn't do is take the time to learn the difference, because it is different than windows.  This is what you should have gone through the first week
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/



Come on now he's 13. Take it easy now


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> I'll admit that was wrong but, you are only 13 and srry to say but a 13yr olds opinion is not much compared to us older people. Im srry but, its the truth.



oh, wow, ur 17, big and though s**t. dude, kiss my a**. ur not an adult with a respectable opinion either, are you? right. thats what i thought. i hate people like you that think they are tough s**t bc they are 17. the truth is, they are teenagers, just like 13-16 year olds. you are not an "older people". maybe when ur 21 you will be, but right now ur not. so sit down and relax, big boy.


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> Newsflash you are a child   Not to be mean or anything



and you are what exactly? how old are you?


----------



## patrickv

Interested said:


> you must agree though, that one program would not make tons of people switch to mac, just for that little thing. but you know what? i stop here, bc im sure u guys will find another excuse about how os x is better and how bill gates should go die in a pit, but whatever, idc anymore. i feel so childish arguing about computers. its sad that others can accept ones opinion.



bro, it's ok, the facebook exporter is only an add-on to Iphoto.
it does not mean you have to use a Mac because of it, though there are other cool programs that gets everydya job done easily.

OSX is not better than windows, or vice versa , just a personal thing.

As for the OP, if you really want to try a Mac, get an older system like others said,cause seriously if you buy a Mac right now, and know nothing about the OS you will be totally lost


----------



## G25r8cer

Interested said:


> oh, wow, ur 17, big and though s**t. dude, kiss my a**. ur not an adult with a respectable opinion either, are you? right. thats what i thought. i hate people like you that think they are tough s**t bc they are 17. the truth is, they are teenagers, just like 13-16 year olds. you are not an "older people". maybe when ur 21 you will be, but right now ur not. so sit down and relax, big boy.



Okay now you just pushed it too far. Your getting reported for that now. You might want to take the time and read the FORUM RULES before you ever post here again.


----------



## tlarkin

g25racer said:


> Come on now he's 13. Take it easy now



I was being easy, I didn't use foul language or name call or bash him directly. Then to top it off I gave him a link where he could learn, then come back and state his opinion after he knew what he was talking about.

Don't be so sensitive.  

If I wanted to be mean to someone half my age I could have very well done so, and probably could have done a pretty damn good job at it as well, if I had felt so inclined.

I just correct people on their ignorances of OS X, since everyone who has an opinion only used it for 2 weeks max, and thinks they are an expert.  Just like every person who has used Linux for like a month and says it sucks so bad because they can't figure anything out.

If anything I gave him good advice that he should probably spend at least 6 months with a new OS to learn the basics across the board.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Ok  True but, he's prob getting banned anyway after what he just said to me. No worries

Edit: Dang this kid has a potty mouth. I wonder what his parents would say about this one, huh?


----------



## GameMaster

An infraction is probably the most he will receive -.-

I can't understand how people visit a thread and post about something they know NOTHING about. I mean, when did you see me posting around Mac sucks!?
It's natural, if I haven't used it, I won't know what's it like and therefore I'll shut my mouth.

But there is the only thing I hate about Computer Forum; a thread where people should suggest a guy to run or not to run Mac , always turns to a discussion.
Funny.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Yup   I agree 100%   Ahh well I have made the same mistake in the past. It was another one of those Mac threads. I try not to let them get the best of me. And actually I am starting to like Mac's. They are growing on me


----------



## Interested

GameMaster said:


> But there is the only thing I hate about Computer Forum; a thread where people should suggest a guy to run or not to run Mac , always turns to a discussion.
> Funny.



true that. people just cant accept others opinions.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ I guess


----------



## Archangel

G25racer, please stop beeing insulting.  trying to extinguaish a fire with gasoline has never worked in history as far as I know. 

As for the Mac bashing,..   why do people always have to start something like this when the word 'mac' pops up in a thread?
you can type a whole story in a thread, and close it with the word "Mac'', and then you have a 90% chanse that one of the next 4 responses will be "ewwww, Mac's are crap!" (or something among those lines.    completely not necessary.   so please cut it, and get back on topic.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ One question. How was I being insulting? He was the one swearing at me. Thats a direct Rule violation.


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> ^^ One question. How was I being insulting? He was the one swearing at me. Thats a direct Rule violation.



i thought u said 13 year olds are inferior. now all of a sudden i insulted you? hmm.. interesting.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ You just dont stop do you?


----------



## Interested

lol. not really.


----------



## G25r8cer

Well im going to bed as its almost 3am here


----------



## Interested

g25racer said:


> Well im going to bed as its almost 3am here



same. 2:52. have fun trying to get me banned.


----------



## G25r8cer

^^^ Im not trying to get you banned. You simply just need to learn to stop pushing people's buttons.


----------



## Interested

you were pushing my buttons, saying that my opinion has no value.


----------



## Archangel

this is what I ment..      you (both) keep on going, insulting eachother.   (insulting doesnt neccecairely involve swearing,..    what you're typing, as a reaction wo what posts crearly shows the intention of the posts)   so *cut it!*    both of you!


----------



## Interested

k. will do.


----------



## Archangel

thank you!   (  I dont have a problem with either of you,  just avoid arguing like that, its of no use anyway  )


----------



## Interested

yea, i know, and i agree!


----------



## G25r8cer

Will do


----------



## Mitch?

..and so ends the battle of Computer Forum > General Chat  > General Computer Chat>
considering getting a mac.. another day will go by, another OP lost and weary... God speed my beloved CF...


Sorry for the useless post here, but I can't stand all the mac/linux/ms bashing on here... and think there should be an OP shelter or somethin...


----------



## G25r8cer

^^ Agreed   Mods should put this one to rest and save us all the infractions


----------



## robina_80

well i have to say my thread made an interesting read Completely  gone off my topic but the read was amusing to say the least


----------



## Kill Bill

Interested said:


> lol. i could not stand it enough to keep for 6 months. oh yea, and on the 8th day i got a kernel panic and said f**k it. it was so random, it came out of no where. os x really pissed me off. it took so much work to do simple things. for example, i could not find a way to pull up a window behind the one in front. it really annoyed me when i used safari or final cut pro. where as in windows, all open windows are on the task bar, just click and it comes right up. oh yea, and macs do crash. not only on thier hardware but on the computer in my sig. that just could be the way osx86 is patched, though. if i ever have enough money for a mac, i will get a MacBook Pro, and run bootcamp 24/7/365.
> 
> edit: the basics take 5 minutes to learn on any OS. just click around. especially on windows.
> 
> added: one more thing i hate, mac is so unorganized and neat. im not trying to bash, i got osx86 thinking i could use it as my main os, i really liked it that much at first, but now, i dont want to hear anything to do with mac.


Kernel panic is normal hello it's illegal its apple who are giving em so you will stop it.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

robina_80 said:


> but when i try to install mac osx on pc it can find my hard drive to install on



If you are using a version of OSX86 at the top go to the utilites tab and select Disk Utility and format your drive into Mac OS Extended (Journaled), and then it should see it. 

If you honestly want a Mac, I would invest in a Mini or a Macbook. If you don't like either of them you can always run Windows on them and have a nice laptop or a PC the size of a DVD drive. You could always find an older G4 or G5 on eBay or something. In fact, doesn't tlarkin have an old G5 for sale right now?


----------



## root

Dont get mac.
You will regret it.


----------



## tlarkin

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> If you are using a version of OSX86 at the top go to the utilites tab and select Disk Utility and format your drive into Mac OS Extended (Journaled), and then it should see it.
> 
> If you honestly want a Mac, I would invest in a Mini or a Macbook. If you don't like either of them you can always run Windows on them and have a nice laptop or a PC the size of a DVD drive. You could always find an older G4 or G5 on eBay or something. In fact, doesn't tlarkin have an old G5 for sale right now?



Macs hold their resell value, so you can just sell it for pretty much almost what you paid for it.


----------



## G25r8cer

tlarkin said:


> Macs hold their resell value, so you can just sell it for pretty much almost what you paid for it.



That is another reason why I want a Mac. Wow tlarkin you are just full of Mac information. Keep it coming please


----------



## Mitch?

root said:


> Dont get mac.
> You will regret it.



No trying to start anything, but do you have anything to back it up? Even if it's just, more opinions?
Fanboys + CF = Frowns


----------



## G25r8cer

Mr. Johanssen said:


> No trying to start anything, but do you have anything to back it up? Even if it's just, more opinions?
> Fanboys + CF = Frowns



Here we go again  LOL


----------

